# What are the age demographics of this forum?



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Please respond to the poll with your age. All anonymous


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

keep the votes coming in.

Over 200 'views' but only about 30 votes.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I voted but I'm a woman... no one will ever know


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Good point Berubeland.

I wonder what the % of men vs. women.

(although I suspect 80:20).


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Time for another poll... 

I say about 90/10


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a woman whose age is a number corresponding to the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------

